# Flash options



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i emailed flashotions.com for fun and here is their response:
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Sunday, January 18, 2004 3:14 PM
Subject: Delivery info


I am interested in purchasing from you, but i must admit that your company does not have a wonderful reputation on the various forums to which i subscribe. What guarentee do I have that my engine will be delivered on time, if at all? And if your company does not come through, will I recieve a full refund. I am just making sure because of the fact you are located in Malaysia and do not have to follow US business policies and if you do not deliver, I am out how ever much money I paid. Thank you.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Sir- From time to time we learn from mistake - we have so many orders we send them via a whole bulk - to california.

I must agree - with a minimal fees from USD300-USD580 
depending on time we charge our customer - 

with A BIG HUGE CLIP! - for USD300 -USD580 shipped to USA 

IS A HUGE BARGAIN! - others charge USD1000 - USD1200.00

so it went a slow way

now everyone learns from mistake - so we learn the right way - 

USD450 economy 45-65 days
USD580 express 21-30 days

This is what we're charge and we're on the right track now.

you can read the forums it's all delay shipments but NO FRAUD! 
taking money and not receiving products

Happy New Year and Happy Chinese New Year!

*BUY NOW* and get FREE GOODIES from 25th of December until 25th of January!
Gifts from USD50-USD800

*PRICE MATCH* -- We price match any internet stores.
We're the cheapest and
we're sure we got the best prices on the net with some of the rarest clips and engines you can find.
THANK YOU!

*If we do not reply within 48 hours, please resend
us again "

FlashOptions Sales Department (12AM to 12PM E.S.T.)
TEL# : 011-60-12-3896600
Country Code = 011
State Code = 6
Phone = 0123896600
*please do not request us to call you back , thank
you*
------------------------------------
Japan , Malaysia
www.flashoptions.com
[email protected]
JDM Engines Parts Wholesaler & Exporter


Complete BS or not? :thumbup: / :thumbdwn: ?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it's your money, but there are good deals in your state. Just look around a little longer. At least if your engine isn't what you want it to be, you can just drive and talk to them about it. That's peace of mind. To me, that is worth more than a bargain deal discount ish


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've heard too many stories about the malaysia scams dude... i don't care wut they say. i'd go with a US based company. thats just me though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

well im just ding some research now. venus has rb25 clips for 2700 + shipping. prolly go with them


----------



## HondaX (Aug 1, 2003)

*FalshOptions is a phreaking scam NEVER order from these fuck heads*



kaptainkrollio said:


> well im just ding some research now. venus has rb25 clips for 2700 + shipping. prolly go with them


I am one of the victims of Flashoptions. I have ordered a s13 clip from them 6 months ago and I still haven't recieved it yet. They always gave me some bull crap excuse.Has anybody else been fucked over by them too? I am in the process of filing a legal petition and the more edvidence I could get I better. If any of you guys know how the system works to help me make this process quick, please respond back. Aviod this company at all cost. They still have almost 3000 of my money and I have not yet recieved my product from them. Listem to me and give the word out, DON"T order from these fuckheads. Avoid them at all cost. I think I might just fly over to Malaysia and give them a good old American ass whipping. Sorry about the post I needed to vent out. Thanks guys


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> well im just ding some research now. venus has rb25 clips for 2700 + shipping. prolly go with them


check out www.Night7racing.com while your at it. I'm ordering my shit through them now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

be there, ive heard that the werent so great either. and their rb25 are $3250, venus is 2700


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I work by a simple rule of thumb with car parts, If I can't see, I don't buy it...simple!


----------



## HondaX (Aug 1, 2003)

If you got ripped off by FlashOptions file the complaint to this site: http://www.ifccfbi.gov/index.asp This site is run by the FBI. I think the more people that file about FlashOptions, the more they might want to pursue the case. Please file your complaint here and tell anybody you know that got ripped off by FlashOptions to file too. If I can't get my money back at least fucking close this shit company so it can't rip anybody else off. Thank you


----------



## scarecrow_55 (Oct 20, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> well im just ding some research now. venus has rb25 clips for 2700 + shipping. prolly go with them



:waving: DO NOT GO WITH FLASHOPTIONS!!!!!!!! :waving: 

unless of course you don't mind either waiting for a whole year :thumbup: , not getting all your parts, worrying about the condition of the engine, worrying if you will ever get it, having to call them endlessly in mylasia, getting the busy signal from them for three hours straight after they told you they'd call back in 20 minutes, don't mind being up at midnight or later to make those phone calls........."the road goes on forever and the party never ends" at least with these people. :banhump:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Damn maybe they should close down Flashoptions...ive heard nothing but bad bout them but i nver bought from them if anything i have my friend in japan check it out for me tho


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i've heard of some good from them as well tho. a couple guys have gotten flawless CA18DET clips from them with plenty of extras. one guy got a stainless steel manifold, ball bearing turbo, a nasty intake manifold, HKS VPC, a greddy fuel management system, etc. etc.... all for 2200 shipped.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i've heard of some good from them as well tho. a couple guys have gotten flawless CA18DET clips from them with plenty of extras..


Sooo i guess that makes them like a halfway store?.........they give you good and sometimes bad...maybe if you buy a clip from them you should go into a contract agreement saying i have the right to send back if not to my standard and obtain the right to request a full refund if not shiped within the time given thats what i would do and if they dont sign then take your buisness elsewhere


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmm first some African country, now it's Malaysians..


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I guess so...........


----------

